# Biken und klettern Frankenjura



## Snake (29. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Franken,

möchte mit einem Kumpel zusammen für ein paar Tage zum Biken und Klettern und frage mich gerade, welcher Ort als Basiscamp gut geeignet wäre? 

Biken: Touren, gerne auch Trails, gerne Anstiege, gerne runter  (nicht unbedingt mit Schanzen etc.)
Rennrad: wenn es gute Rennradanstiege (am liebsten natürlich serpentinenartig) gibt, packen wir die vielleicht auch noch ein
Klettern: Vorstieg (6er Bereich) oder Bouldern
Klettersteig: gerne mal als Alternative oder in einer Wandertour eingebaut

Da wir nur 5-6 Tage fahren wollen, möchten wir uns etwas Luxus gönnen. Also Camping ist nicht, am liebsten Hotel oder Pension mit reichhaltigem Frühstücksbuffet. Wellnessbereich wäre schön, ist aber kein Muss. 

Habe keine Ahnung, ob Pegnitz, Pottenstein oder eher Bamberg, Bayreuth als Ausgangsbasis geeignet wäre. Wahrscheinlich muss man sich entscheiden zwischen Variante A (eher ein Dorf oder ne Kleinstadt als Basis, nah am Klettern und Biken, aber kein Wellnesshotel) oder Variante B (gutes Hotel, aber man muss mit dem Auto zumindest bis zum Klettern ne Runde fahren), oder liege ich da völlig falsch? 

Würde mich sehr über Insidertipps freuen!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (29. April 2014)

der einzige (mir bekannte) klettersteig in der fränkischen ist der höhenglücksteig (hersbrucker schweiz). da gibt es ganz in der nähe noch einen zweiten, der aber bei weitem nicht so interessant ist.

PSST! bouldern in der fränkischen ist gaaanz geheim!! PSST!! PSSSST !! http://www.ig-klettern.com/natur/boulderappell.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2014)

Salve
hier zwei 4-Sterne Hotels in der Fränkischen Schweiz die ich persönlich kenne und empfehlen kann. (Kenn ich von Seminar bzw. Hochzeit)

Muggendorf:
http://www.goldner-stern.de/de/hotel.shtml 

Super Bike Touren in direkter Umgebung und zentral in der Fränkischen
Klettertouren auch in unmittelbarer Nähe. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht im Detail aus

Gößweinstein:
http://www.stempferhof.de/index.html

Super Bike Touren in direkter Umgebung und zentral in der Fränkischen.
Vorteil: Früh geht es erst einmal bergab:
Nachteil: Abends immer ein Anstieg nach Gößweinstein
Klettern: Mir Auto ist man schnell in Pottenstein oder den anderen Kletter Gebieten.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## SuShu (29. April 2014)

Und beim Klettern bitte beachten, dass noch einige Felsen wegen Vogelbrut gesperrt sind. Habe erst an Ostern erlebt, wie ein paar Auswärtige am Hohlen Fels abseilen wollten, obwohl dort der Uhu brütet. Infos unter: http://www.ig-klettern.com/natur/sperrungen.php

Infos zu Routen etc. (falls ihr keinen Kletterführer habt) findet ihr auf http://www.frankenjura.com/

Die Boulderblöcke werdet ihr - wie oben schon angedeutet - ohne Tipps von den Locals wahrscheinlich nicht finden.


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2014)

behringersmühle hat auch ein super hotel
http://tagungshotel-behringers.de/


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. April 2014)

Bärnfels -oder ist das zu weit weg von Eurem Ziel?

Hier lässt sich wunderbar biken und klettern.
Könnte u.U. auch Kontakt zu einem Guide (Klettern und Biken) vermitteln.


----------



## SuShu (29. April 2014)

Meinst du Bärnfels bei Obertrubach? Liegt jedenfalls ziemlich günstig für Kletter- und Bikeziele.


----------



## Snake (29. April 2014)

Danke! Das hört sich doch schon einmal sehr gut an! 

Biken: Was habt Ihr denn so für ein Terrain bei Euch? Viele Forstautobahnen (die ich trotzdem gerne fahre, wenn sie landschaftlich reizvoll sind) oder gibt es auch viele Trails? Habt Ihr irgendwelche Wegsperrungen, 2m-Regeln oder sonstige Naturschutzgebiete, die verboten oder eingegrenzt sind? 

Klettern: Klar, wir achten auf gesperrte Felsen oder Gebiete. Danke für die Links. Bouldern können wir ja spontan, wenn wir was im Wald finden (Kletterschuhe kann man ja zumindest im Rucksack mitnehmen, Crashpad bleibt daheim ). @Robert: Sollten wir uns für die Gegend entscheiden, dann melde ich mich. Danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. April 2014)

Snake schrieb:


> Danke! Das hört sich doch schon einmal sehr gut an!
> 
> Biken: Was habt Ihr denn so für ein Terrain bei Euch? Viele Forstautobahnen (die ich trotzdem gerne fahre, wenn sie landschaftlich reizvoll sind) oder gibt es auch viele Trails? Habt Ihr irgendwelche Wegsperrungen, 2m-Regeln oder sonstige Naturschutzgebiete, die verboten oder eingegrenzt sind?
> 
> Klettern: Klar, wir achten auf gesperrte Felsen oder Gebiete. Danke für die Links. Bouldern können wir ja spontan, wenn wir was im Wald finden (Kletterschuhe kann man ja zumindest im Rucksack mitnehmen, Crashpad bleibt daheim ). @Robert: Sollten wir uns für die Gegend entscheiden, dann melde ich mich. Danke fürs Angebot.


Von Forstautobahnen bis "Ach du Schei....e" findest du alles, wobei so ne richtige "Forstauobahnen  Tour ausser im Tal kenn ich gar nicht.
Wegsperrungen ? Nichts bekannt. 2m -Regel gibst nur bei den Schwaben oder? 

Der Fränkische Schweiz Insider Thread (Aber nichts für zartbeseitete Schöngeister):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausfahrten-ab-leutenbach-fraenkische-teil-2.494918/

Aber überlege gut ob du diese Schwelle überschreiten willst!


----------



## Snake (30. April 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Fränkische Schweiz Insider Thread (Aber nichts für zartbeseitete Schöngeister):
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausfahrten-ab-leutenbach-fraenkische-teil-2.494918/
> 
> Aber überlege gut ob du diese Schwelle überschreiten willst!



 Wenn ich das (sorry Peter Metz) lese, dann bin ich ja froh, dass Ihr hier mit mir Hochdeutsch redet 
hat jemand intresse am samstach in nürnberch beim stabrüchla a tour zu fohren, falls wolfi zeit hat, muss ihn erst noch anfragen, der muss nähmlich guiden


----------

